# Mom's Coffee Bar



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mom wants a coffee bar. OK. She saw a picture of one my brother had built for their house.

I drew the plans in Sketchup and showed her today. She likes it. She even said no middle shelf.

Just the basic shaker style. The cabinet will be a little over 60 inches long x 18-20 inches once the counter top has been installed. Basically, it will match the cabinets I built for the kitchen.

There is an existing opening in the wall but I plan to build a proper pass through and trim it out. And put in a receptacle for her coffee pot. :grin: There is an existing receptacle on the opposite side of the wall, so it should be easy. My son is going to take his electrician friend by and take care of that little job.

I hope to get started building it soon. No real timeline.
More later.
Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You can handle it , Mike. Sounds like you are enjoying the idea already. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Mom wants a coffee bar. OK. She saw a picture of one my brother had built for their house.
> 
> *No real timeline.*
> 
> Mike


not if your mom has anything to say...

I like the plan.. a lot..


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice. When Momma's happy, everyone is happy! Waiting for the finished product.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, it's been a month, but I finally got started. 

First up is to fabricate and install a wide board so plates can be passed through easily. Once installed, I will trim out both sides of the opening.

I found a couple of 2x10's in the garage my dad had used previously. I found some of his measurements written on the boards. Good old dad. So, I used them to make the board. I ripped them, then glued up three pieces to create the work piece.

I planed the workpiece down to 1 1/4 inches thick. Then, in all of my wisdom, I decided I needed to remove some waste from underneath the shelf overhang. I set up a template with some 1/2 inch plywood, and cut away a 1/2 inch of material with the router.

Next, I moved to the table saw, set up the dado stack, and proceeded to remove 1/4 inch of the thickness. To do that, I made the first pass even with the projected overhang. Then moved the fence and made a second cut. I continued the removal until I had at least 11 inches to work with. Then I replaced the dado stack with my regular blade, turned the work piece over, and flipped it around and cut off the remaining portion that will be waste. This was easy to do. Check the pics. Hope the description is accurate.

I rounded the two ends of the shelf and cut the notch on each end so the shelf will fit through the opening.

The portion of the shelf that sits on the wall framing will be attached with wood screws and covered with plugs. With a little Construction adhesive, the shelf should be good to go for years to come.

The plan is to paint everything.

That's all for now. More to come later after I get it installed.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally got started on the coffee bar. Hope to finish trimming out the cabinet and get it painted tomorrow. The shaker style trim is just a dry fit. I will make the final cuts and nail 'em on tomorrow. The outside will be painted to match the cabinets I built for her kitchen. The inside is prefinished birch plywood.

Have I mentioned how much I love my modified Kreg pocket hole jig? Well, I do. :grin:

Here are some construction pics.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

MT
hadn't seen this thread till today - plan's coming together nicely. Always good to repurpose dad's lumber - nice touch.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Mike . Owning a pocket hole jig has been a great asset to me , and I've been using it way more than I thought I would.

I'm sure liking your work station with the ability to clamp your projects like that


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I'm sure liking your work station with the ability to clamp your projects like that


Thanks Rick. I like it also. As you can see in the pics, it comes in real handy at times.

Thank goodness for cheep clamps! I think there are twelve holding the toe kick in place until the adhesive cures. :smile:

Blondie came to visit so I got her involved in some of the painting. She loves to help. I don't have any pics but I had her operating the foot switch on the pocket hole jig. I would say "clamp" and she would push the pedal. Then I would say "let up" and she would release the clamp so I could move the work piece to the next position. That was fun.

Then she spotted some sawdust. That needs to be cleaned up! She loves to clean up.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Good choice with the bead board panel Mike - adds a lot of character.

Blondie looks like she's pleased with herself. My grandson is just a little too young to be in my shop (3 1/2) but the day will come soon enough - can't wait.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Love the picture where your grand daughters looking at the camera . If that doesn't put a smile on your face , nothing will lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Love the picture where your grand daughters looking at the camera . If that doesn't put a smile on your face , nothing will lol


Yes sir, it did. Except for taking the pictures, I stood beside her the entire time and talked to her about how to hold the brush, dip it in the paint and make the strokes. She painted three pieces. By the third one (the most important), she had the routine down pretty good.

One of these years, she will be tall enough so we won't have to use a step stool! :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pure class all the way around Mike...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> pure class all the way around Mike...


Thank you, sir.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Tell Blondie I'm proud of her. Good Job!!

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Remodeling the Pass Through*

The plan is starting to come together. :smile:

Originally, this was a window. It is over the sink. But a den/sunroom was added on to the house many years ago and before mom and dad bought the house.

My plan is to case in the opening and create a real pass through. The coffee bar will sit underneath in the den.

First things first. The opening was sorta cased out but had no trim on either side. Part of the bottom piece stuck out into each side a little bit. As you can see from the pictures, this was demoed by cutting the overhang off flush with the wall. I used a jig saw and a hammer/chisel. Actually, it was fairly easy. No banging or clanging, and I didn't have to break out the big hammer! :surprise:

Next up was to fit the shelf. Fortunately, it fit with no alteration needed. Yay for me. So, I applied a liberal amount of Liquid Nails construction adhesive to the wall plate and screwed the shelf in place with four 2 1/2 inch screws; two on each end.

Then I moved into the kitchen and glued and nailed the inside part of the shelf in place with 15 gauge x 2 1/2 inch nails.

Then it was time to case in the opening. I cut several 3/4 inch spacers and attached them to either side of the opening to narrow it slightly. The reason I did this is because there was very little room on the kitchen side to attach trim. But the opening was 36 inches wide, so I narrowed it a total of three inches, which by doing this also hid the screws. 

I cased out the opening by nailing the two sides to the top piece and installed them as a unit so I could make sure everything was flush. I got mom involved in this process and had her help hold the boards while I was shooting the nails. No doubt that made her feel good. She wanted to help so that was a perfect opportunity.

The last part was to add the outside trim to both sides of the opening. I offset the pieces exactly as my dad had done many years ago when he installed the windows in the sun room. Now everything looks as if it was done all at once! :grin:

A little nail filler here and there and the install portion of this job was complete.

Today I returned and sanded everything. I am really happy with the shelf. After the install using the glue and nails, and filling the holes with putty, everything sanded out smooth. It looks like one piece.

So, I have one finish coat of Benjamin Moore Impervo Satin White applied over the primer. Tomorrow I will go back and apply a second coat and that will be a done deal.

----------------
On a side note, mom complained about the door to her bedroom. She hasn't been able to close it. It simply won't latch. The first time I looked at it last week, I thought maybe I needed to shim a hinge. Today, I took a closer look and I discovered the problem. I asked her how long she has had that problem. She said she had never closed the door until recently. My sister sold her house and moved in...and brought a cat!:surprise:

Mom doesn't want that darned cat waking her up in the middle of the night. 

Tomorrow I will fix the door. You see, I discovered the door knob/latch mechanism is installed backwards!:surprise::surprise::surprise:

It has been at least 30 years, maybe longer. She said it was that way when they bought the house. That must have been sometime around 1985-86.

Here are a few pics ranging from demo to the painting. The first few pics are the before pics (including the photobomber - great grandson)

Hope you like the pics. I know mom does.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WHEW!...
I need nap....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike -the new passthru looks like it's been there the whole time - nice job - and you're a good son, I'm sure mom appreciates what you do.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> WHEW!...
> I need nap....


Mee two!:grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OK. The pass through is finished. I cleaned up and came home. Mom is happy.
After getting back to the shop, I painted one side of the doors and drawer fronts. The cabinet is getting closer to being finished.

We should be able to deliver it and get it installed next week, if the snow melts. :surprise:>>>

NOT! :grin:

Here are a couple of shots of the finished product. Dang cell phone pics. I just can't seem to get a good one.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

premium Mike...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Finished at Last!*

It has been a busy week. I built the drawers a few days ago and got them installed. Yesterday, we finished installing the doors and drawer fronts and cut the laminated counter top to size and attached the end caps.

Today was install day. It fit perfectly. Well, after a little hacking. There is an old clean out plug that sticks out from the wall a little so I had to modify the cabinet so it would clear. That is also why I didn't put a solid back on the cabinet. It is still very sturdy and solidly built.

She is very happy. More storage space. The counter top will come in handy for the holidays. :grin:

I still have to put in a receptacle. There is one on the opposite wall that I can tie in to. That may happen Saturday.

Here are a few more pics. My cabinet installer was on hand to line the drawer bottoms and do a little touch up painting. :grin:

Time for a break.
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike, I trust you are paying your "apprentice" top wages. None of this minimum wage stuff....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Mike, I trust you are paying your "apprentice" top wages. None of this minimum wage stuff....


Well, I see to it she is well fed. :grin:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Turned out nice, Mike. What's next?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice end result. Thanks for all the detail pictures. Wish my mom were still around to make things for.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Turned out nice, Mike. What's next?


Nothing at the moment. I am sure something will pop up soon. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Nothing at the moment. I am sure something will pop up soon. :grin:


Rick could use some help...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

You, obviously, have good reason to feel good about that. It turned out really nice.


----------



## ronimhvm (Oct 11, 2021)

I remember when I wanted to do myself a coffee shop, but I could not choose a design, and so how it all left for later. But now I can say with certainty that the design of the house should be treated very carefully, better even with the use of design services from House Plans | Boutique Home Plans. Quality design - an essential element of the everyday life of every family. I do not know about your family, but for my family, innovation is fundamental. After all, we value not only comfort but pleasing to the eye, that is, something that surrounds us, where we can enjoy silence and comfort. I believe that home is our leisure, the place where we solve family problems, the place where we take care of each other. Treat it with love, and the house will be imbued with respect, in which you will feel comfortable.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WElcome to the forum, @ronimhvm


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ronimhvm


----------

